# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Mls Destinator 4800A δεν ξεκινάει

## tzo

Γεια σας παιδιά!
Έχω στα χέρια μου την παραπάνω συσκευή η οποία μετά από ξεκλείδωμα και από ένα απλό soft-reset και μετά ξεκινάει αλλά κολλάει στο πορτοκαλί λογότυπο χωρίς καμία ενέργεια... ο υπολογιστής δεν το αναγνωρίζει μέσω usb ούτε σαν εξωτερικό χώρο αποθήκευσης ούτε με activesync... με soft-reset δεν διορθώνεται....το άφησα να τελειώσει η μπαταρία του και το ξανάνοιξα...αλλά καμία ελπίδα...

Εκτός από το να το στείλω πίσω στην mls, βρίσκεται καμία λύση η κανένα τρόπο για να το διαβάσει ο υπολογιστής; έστω και στο hardware


ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## leosedf

Στείλτο στην MLS

----------


## anmits2008

εχει κολησει το λειτουργικο. το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και γω με ενα rye traveler. η μονη λυση ειναι format και αυτο γινετε μονο στην εταιρια. και βεβαια αυτο θελει ''φραγκα''. τελευταια φορα ειχα δωσει 45 Ε. oποτε εσυ αποφασιζεις φιλε tzo.

----------


## tzo

καμια μεθοδο hard reset παιρνει η μπα; Και κανα ετσι update απο την εταιρια αμα κανω μηπως διορθωθει;...Αλλά ίσως κατι παιζει στην registry και οχι στο λογισμικο...τωρα για φοτματ, δεν εχω την ρομ που δουλευουν τα μηχανακια...

----------


## tzo

Πάντως παιδιά βρήκα αυτόν τον οδηγό, όμως είναι για Mio Moov... 
http://www.gpspassion.com/upload2/Mi...adme.html#5.19 
θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει με κάποιον παρόμοιο με αυτούς τρόπο;

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση σας και συγνώμη αν σας φέρνω σε δύσκολη θέση... απλά θέλω να μάθω τι παίζει με αυτό και να βρω τρόπους χωρίς να ξοδέψω δεκάρα....

----------


## leosedf

Εφ' όσον έκανες ξεκλείδωμα μάλλον θα δώσεις μερικές δεκάρες.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν δεν έχεις κρατήσει αντίγραφο δεν νομίζω να μπορείς να κάτι, γιατί μάλλον έχεις σβήσει αρχεία, δοκίμασε με τον πρώτο τρόπο αλλά και σε λίνουξ, περιμένοντας μερικά λεπτά σε κάθε προσπάθεια.

----------


## tzo

Εχει το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο καμια backup battery μπας και καταφερουμε τιποτα;

----------


## tzo

Αποστόλη δεν έχω κρατήσει αντίγραφο αλλά έχω ένα πακέτο εγκατάστασης αλλά ειναι για κινέζικα netbook (Windowsce 6.0) και δεν ξέρω αν δουλεψει....και απο sd καρτα δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε πολλα....  :Huh:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν δεν κάνεις σύνδεση με ΗΥ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## tzo

Στο λινκ που ανεβασα εχει ενα τροπο hardware που ειναι πολυ απιθανο...αλλα ποτε δεν ξες...! ακομπας με ενα μεταλλικο αντικειμενο δυο καρφιτσεςτης πλακετας και συνδεεται στον υπολογιστη...θα υπηρχε περιπτωση να γινει και σε αυτο το μοντελο;...αν ναι...θα ανεβασω μια φωτο με την μητρικη πλακετα...

----------

